# What is Your biggest Gym Pet Peeve



## RockShawn (Jan 18, 2012)

Alright, I've gotta rant a little and I'm asking you to join in. 

One pet peeve per post - let it out!!

I'll go first: *Assholes that do their exercise right in front of the dumbbell rack!!* I wanna shove them outta the way!


----------



## ripped64 (Jan 18, 2012)

Mine has to be when people use DB or bb and when they are done the weight is just left on the bar or off the racks. So iI have to search around the gym for a damn DB. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jan 18, 2012)

when some woman bends over in front of me while im working out and then farts. its like a panic response they have when i dont notice them because i actually train. so they fart to get my attn. dirty b*tches! but mainly anyone who farts in the gym is a pos and deserves to be escorted out. male or female.


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> when some woman bends over in front of me while im working out and then farts. its like a panic response they have when i dont notice them because i actually train. so they fart to get my attn. dirty b*tches! but mainly anyone who farts in the gym is a pos and deserves to be escorted out. male or female.



Shit yeah bro


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

People who hop on a bench or machine without making sure someone is done. I usually just go back to the machine and lean on it or stand there and make them uncomfortable.

A simple "is anyone using this?" usually gets the job done.


----------



## easymoneymike (Jan 18, 2012)

I know you said just one but I have so many.   Curls in the squat rack, people playing around on machines when I"m trying to do supersets, having to clean up other peoples weights because they wanted to try and show off with a weight they can't even remotely handle properly,  the list goes on and on...


----------



## KingLouie (Jan 18, 2012)

tools that ask to work in with you, and then we're tearing down big plates and putting like a lone 25 on each side.  Got no problem with people working in, but I'm not going to be tearing down plates for something little kids type shit.  just embarassing all the way around...  hate to be that dick that says "hold on", but that's me.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 18, 2012)

fat people who think they're "big" because their arms are 19" FAT, people who throw the dumbells after their lift as if to say "LOOK AT ME, YES! THOSE WERE 60LB DUMBELLS BIIIIITCH", cell phone talkers, & the loud grunters


----------



## fireman23 (Jan 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> People who hop on a bench or machine without making sure someone is done. I usually just go back to the machine and lean on it or stand there and make them uncomfortable.
> 
> A simple "is anyone using this?" usually gets the job done.



I usually just ask if I can work in with whoever is on the machines, MY pet peve is sombitches who sit on the machine even in between sets.... Especially if their rests consists of jus staring around the gym or if they just sit for minutes.  Chances are they are ignorant any way. When I ask to work in they either say yea sure or they just abandon their set and run away haha...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zacthemac (Jan 18, 2012)

Definitely fat guys that walk around around like they are huge when they are just fat.


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 18, 2012)

Iv got 2.....
1...... Guys putting 500lbs on the bar and squating down like 4 inches. Then givin me stupid looks (like I'm weak) when I'm squating 365-400 to full dept and pauseing at the bottom.
2...... People doing curls in the squat rack!


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Jan 18, 2012)

^ lol # 1

People TEXTING more than lifting while on the machine I need


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 19, 2012)

New years resolutioners. Give it up people. Training for two weeks a year won't make you any less fat or fitter.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 19, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Alright, I've gotta rant a little and I'm asking you to join in.
> 
> One pet peeve per post - let it out!!
> 
> I'll go first: *Assholes that do their exercise right in front of the dumbbell rack!!* I wanna shove them outta the way!



I just walk in front of them, interrupting their set, and grab whatever weight I need. I don't even bother with an "excuse me". They learn quickly, after the second interruption.



KingLouie said:


> tools that ask to work in with you, and then we're tearing down big plates and putting like a lone 25 on each side.  Got no problem with people working in, but I'm not going to be tearing down plates for something little kids type shit.  just embarassing all the way around...  hate to be that dick that says "hold on", but that's me.



Man, lifters like *you* annoy me. You go to the gym to lift weights and then complain that working in with someone who uses lighter weights than you means you have to... omfg.. move heavy plates around? If your gym had an escalator and stairs, I'd bet you'd take the escalator. I don't mind a skinny dude working in with me, because every time I mount and unmount plates I turn it into a goblet squat, bicep curl or front plate raise.



btex34n88 said:


> fat people who think they're "big" because their arms are 19" FAT, people who throw the dumbells after their lift as if to say "LOOK AT ME, YES! THOSE WERE 60LB DUMBELLS BIIIIITCH", cell phone talkers, & the loud grunters



I have my ear phones in and can't hear shit, so talkers and grunters don't disturb me. And you know what? Who gives a flying fuck what other people think of themselves. Mr 19-inch fatty fat arms doesn't affect my workout, neither does the guy walking around with Imaginary Lat Syndrome.  The only things that annoy me are smells, and things that directly affect my workout.


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 19, 2012)

zacthemac said:


> Definitely fat guys that walk around around like they are huge when they are just fat.



Lol so true


----------



## bobble (Jan 19, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> I just walk in front of them, interrupting their set, and grab whatever weight I need. I don't even bother with an "excuse me". They learn quickly, after the second interruption.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imaginary lat symdrome lmao!! Seen a couple of those with a beer belly at the gym!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 19, 2012)

bobble said:


> Imaginary lat symdrome lmao!! Seen a couple of those with a beer belly at the gym!!



Well, there is an actual cause for this. Due to the amount of excess fat stored on the Lats and triceps, these folks simply can't put their arms down at their sides...kinda like the Michelin Man...or the Pop-n-Fresh dough boy.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 19, 2012)

Curls in the squat rack definitely irritate me.  There was a group of 3 guys resting like 2 minutes between sets doing wrist curls and reverse wrist curls in an open cage.  They were all occupied and a couple people waiting to do squats.  Go pick up your fucking bar with 2.5s on each side off the floor and do them.  Jesus, are you afraid you might get to close to a real workout if you pick it up?

I also hate when people leave their stuff up.  I never know if the piece of equipment I'm looking to use is in use by someone in the bathroom, drinking water, or supersetting, or if it's just some lazy douche bag (Usually the latter).

I don't like seeing 4 inch squats either, but at least those people are just ignorant, not inconsiderate.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 19, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> Man, lifters like *you* annoy me. You go to the gym to lift weights and then complain that working in with someone who uses lighter weights than you means you have to... omfg.. move heavy plates around? If your gym had an escalator and stairs, I'd bet you'd take the escalator. I don't mind a skinny dude working in with me, because every time I mount and unmount plates I turn it into a goblet squat, bicep curl or front plate raise.



I agree.  That's a real shitbag attitude.  I always offer to switch things around.  This guy talks like he is breaking world records with his lifts.  Go to a gym heavily occupied by powerlifters and you'll be the one using pussy weights.  You're not better than them.  You started somewhere too.


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 19, 2012)

Let's not forget there's a few lads that do help out, just them young thinking they it and talk way to much I hate it!! I just look at um funny I think they get the hint


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 19, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> New years resolutioners. Give it up people. Training for two weeks a year won't make you any less fat or fitter.


 
My gym has finally thinned back out to the non-resolutioners. Hate that too.



btex34n88 said:


> fat people who think they're "big" because their arms are 19" FAT, people who throw the dumbells after their lift as if to say "LOOK AT ME, YES! THOSE WERE 60LB DUMBELLS BIIIIITCH", cell phone talkers, & the loud grunters


 
I'm a grunter so no coment there but the slamming of the 60 lb. db's - definitely 



IAMLEGEND1 said:


> ^ lol # 1
> 
> People TEXTING more than lifting while on the machine I need


 
Sorry I'm a texter too, but I'm bigger than most the guys in the gym so I usually don't get any shit about it HAHA


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah not unloading your weight is it.

Two days ago I walked into the leg room and there were two big dudes squatting with 400+. I was impressed right up until they walked out leaving the bar loaded with 400+ lbs.

I looked at the guy on the next rack and said "i know they aren't going to leave it like that"... he says "yeah I know, right" THEN later HE left without unloading his!
I don't get these people.


----------



## BigPimp (Jan 19, 2012)

cowpimp said:


> i agree. That's a real shitbag attitude. I always offer to switch things around. This guy talks like he is breaking world records with his lifts. Go to a gym heavily occupied by powerlifters and you'll be the one using pussy weights. You're not better than them. You started somewhere too.


 

+1.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 19, 2012)

I've got two...  14 year olds who do bicep curls EVERYDAY, and older guys who gather in crowds and never stop talking to eachother in front of the weights/equipment.


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 19, 2012)

I hate it when i finish a set and throw the massive weight i use down, and no one notices.
Or when im grunting loud and no one looks to see me power up those 40lb db.
Haha


----------



## Ceptor (Jan 19, 2012)

10. Other people in the weights room in general
9. "Personal Trainers"
8. People who needlessly drop their ridiculously light deadlift weight then look round to see who's watching
7. People who claim they're using something when they're clearly fucking not!
6. People who roar across the room at each other
5. People who leave about 329438539 dumbbells behind them
4. The skinny prick that gives bodybuilding advice
3. The fat prick that gives core advice
2. Bastards who feel the need to dry their bollocks in your face in the changing room
1. Barbell Curls in the squat rack


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol


----------



## kucz58 (Jan 19, 2012)

1: kids who dance around the gym with there iPod on there's a aerobics room for that go use it.
2: the guys in the gym that wear cut offs or beaters in the gym and sit on the curl machine everyday of the week for an hour and check out there arms like they have 22s come on bros I see girls at the gym with bigger guns then these twerps.
3: the cell phone homos.. Look I agree carry your phone with you incase of an emergency not to take pics for Facebook, or creep on the women of the gym with to run in the shower and wack one off.
4: curls in the squat rack and leavin your weights on the bar, look its not that difficult to get you loaded the bar unload it unless the next guy said hell use it 
5: fat broads wearing sports bras and yoga pants, look I'm happy for you your putting the effort in to change your health I'm happy but Til them lbs are gone leave your clothes on
6: the dude with ils seriously bros put the luggage down no ones looking at you cuz your huge were looking and making fun of your ass
7: the mean mugs, like what the fuck are you starrin at mother fucker, you don't know me you don't introduce yourself or have an issue with me but if you keep starring you'll have an issue 
8: the flat bench is not made to do abs if there's no one in the gym ya fine w.e but for some reason you choose Monday's to do it and we all know Monday is world wide chest day no I don't do chest on Monday's cuz I don't have 3 hrs to wait for the equipment I need so I start with legs but the dudes that need a flatt bench will drag the bench to the squat rack cuz the jersey shore kids think its ok to do abs on the flatt bench
9: the jersey shore wanna b's... I know more then often ppl are comin from work so there hairs gel and for girls make up done but I don't know ne one goin to work with a fuckin blow out done up come on guys seriously 
10: the fat nasty smelly mother fuckers who always seem to end up next to you on every workout... We have showers at the gym with body wash, shampoo, and towels NO FUCKING EXCUSE


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 19, 2012)

Haahahahaaa


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 19, 2012)

kucz58 said:


> 8: the flat bench is not made to do abs...[clip]...



Saw this today... ya very annoying.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 19, 2012)

The folks that smell bad piss me off.  Shower and deoderant.  The arab shower only covers so much for so long.

Also the screwheads that stand around in groups of 6 or more that just clutter up the place while they talk about how huge they aren't and how they got such a massive pump in what passes for a bicep doing their 20 lb barbell curls.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 19, 2012)

Guys who aren't focused on their own workout and see every single flaw in everybody else in the gym......and then go online to complain about it.


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 19, 2012)

#3 the guys that ask you for advice want to have a 30min talk about how to do it right/better. Then he/she goes right back to doin the same shit as before the talk.


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 19, 2012)

#4 the old guy in the gym that has the tiny dolphin shorts on with no dralls on underneath. And keeps bending over to pick stuff up as his nutts hang out the bottom.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 19, 2012)

There's no pets allowed at my gym. 

I hate new years resolution people. They crowd up the gym for 2 months staring at themselves in the mirror and size me and the regulars up.
Then poof. March comes and they are gone till the next year. 

I loathe fat people on treadmills too. They sweat and breathe heavy and then go put on a fuckin clinic at McDonalds and Super Buffet.


----------



## Dath (Jan 20, 2012)

The lack of gym etiquette and simple respect for those around you.
Curls in the squat rack... If the gyms empty by all means go for it but NOT on Fridays damn it.
And the one were all seeing for the next few weeks the NEW year resolution people, why do you really need Jan 1st lol to be the day your gonna change your life And then be done with it by mid February. Its a commitment to to yourself ,Make the commitment 3-4 times a week for 30-60 mins a day not just cuz the gym is running specials this month.


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 20, 2012)

I think it all boils down to etiquette in the gym. Don't stink, be mindful of what others are trying to do, and stay the fuck outta MY WAY! haha


----------



## ripped64 (Jan 21, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> I think it all boils down to etiquette in the gym. Don't stink, be mindful of what others are trying to do, and stay the fuck outta MY WAY! haha



^ This 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2012)

People who place their shit on equipment when they aren't evening using the equipment. Towels, phones, wraps, bottles of water, etc. 

Some guy even hung his wrist wraps on a bar I was using to squat with, wtf?


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

The fat dude who tried to tell me how I should lift and how to eat.
He also said his uncle used to be able to do 800x10 on the bench, and one time the bar snapped in half....


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree that people like etiquette and consideration.  I also hate seeing when the plates on the weight tree are fucked up.  35s on top of 10s and 5s, 25s on top of 45s.


----------



## ICE WATER (Jan 21, 2012)

Guys who are 5feet tall at the gym and freshly gel there hair just to workout / holding there arms out so wide like they have a bible taped to there lats!! 

Fuckers piss me off and have the audacity to grunt so loud while curling 25's


----------



## BolognaTits (Jan 21, 2012)

The guys who wanna chit chat - Thats the reason I wear ear phones.

The guys who don't rack the dumbbells. - Biggest one of them all.


----------



## ICE WATER (Jan 21, 2012)

the guys the put the dumbells in the wrong spots that are the same size.. ie: 75''s next to 55's etc etc fuckin cocksuckers


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2012)

The humans in the gym, I fucking hate everything about them.


----------



## wisco (Jan 21, 2012)

I hate the ridiculous shit people wear.


----------



## Pssssstyo (Jan 21, 2012)

first of all i wish i was at my old/first gym.. people there where great and had positive advice also. i dont want to name the gym but im from Paterson, NJ.. and the gym i use to go to had a lot of great competitors.. old school and new school.. and they where all good people , i remember i was 135lbs skinny and they treated my like one of there own helped me all the way. anyways that gym closed down.. 

now am at retro.. and the people there are show offs. i feel like i have a nice body..but im not walking around in a tank top smaller than a bra, showing off. i hate that. also people that ask you without knowing,"so what are you on?".. like if im on a cycle or something.. i mean yes ive done 1. but i have been all natural for about 2 years now.. cant i just be in shape bc i work out hard and eat well. do i have to be on AAS always..? also people working out with popped collars(polo shirts).. fat people giving you advice on how to get cut... there are so many more...people that do a workout and walk out the gym like they are superman... anyways too many too name... oh last one.. people that just say negative things when they see you... never anything good. for example.. hey man you look thinner.. or you look fatter.. or smaller.. or your face looks bloated.. whats wrong lol..


----------



## vancouver (Jan 21, 2012)

Lat night, a guy was steping on a 2 foot box with 15lb DB in each arm. The box was literally right in front of the DB rack (30-60lb). First time I saw this guy in the gym. Everyone was staring at him...it was hilarious... This is a gym with 7 squat racks, a very large BB rack and lots of bumper plates...


----------



## jimm (Jan 22, 2012)

Skinny whippets who were vests and have invisible lat syndrome.


----------



## MyK (Jan 22, 2012)

i wish they would all get aids and die.


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 22, 2012)

jimm said:


> Skinny whippets who were vests and have invisible lat syndrome.


 

ILS is the best!.....140lbs dudes walkin around like they could fly


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have no problem with people dropping heavy DB's after there set, grunting, and curling in the squat rack is fine by me if its just one set and no one is waiting for it, handle it! or texting on their rest in between a set, *some* of the shit you guys are whining about is lame, put your head phones on and SFW's   But stinky people bug my for sure!


----------



## jimm (Jan 22, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> ILS is the best!.....140lbs dudes walkin around like they could fly





Tell me about it you think them mother fuckers could fly with them invisible lats!


----------



## Tomekkplk (Jan 22, 2012)

When walking skeletons come to the gym with their skeleton buddies and hang out at the bench for 2 hours talking, or doing 2200000 sets of weight they cannot do.

Or old people at the locker rooms, when you get out of the shower, PUT CLOTHING ON. At LEAST a towel, NOBODY needs to see old man.. parts.. waving around while I'm washing my hands or going to take a piss. 
Really? 
The gym should cancel their membership for this.


----------



## bobble (Jan 22, 2012)

A skinny guy wearing a lifting belt vut its all lose on him and all i ever see him doing is sitting pec flys lol


----------



## bobble (Jan 22, 2012)

Seen today a guy doing squats with 3 plates on each side he unracked and then i heard a scream were he was on the floor sone guys had to help him back up then i seen the same guy doing six plates ob each side and had some big rubber band thing but will only unrack and go down like 4inches and rack back and would be screaming "hell yeah im the man" wtf!!!


----------



## bobble (Jan 22, 2012)

Pssssstyo said:


> first of all i wish i was at my old/first gym.. people there where great and had positive advice also. i dont want to name the gym but im from Paterson, NJ.. and the gym i use to go to had a lot of great competitors.. old school and new school.. and they where all good people , i remember i was 135lbs skinny and they treated my like one of there own helped me all the way. anyways that gym closed down..
> 
> now am at retro.. and the people there are show offs. i feel like i have a nice body..but im not walking around in a tank top smaller than a bra, showing off. i hate that. also people that ask you without knowing,"so what are you on?".. like if im on a cycle or something.. i mean yes ive done 1. but i have been all natural for about 2 years now.. cant i just be in shape bc i work out hard and eat well. do i have to be on AAS always..? also people working out with popped collars(polo shirts).. fat people giving you advice on how to get cut... there are so many more...people that do a workout and walk out the gym like they are superman... anyways too many too name... oh last one.. people that just say negative things when they see you... never anything good. for example.. hey man you look thinner.. or you look fatter.. or smaller.. or your face looks bloated.. whats wrong lol..


sthis 300lbs fat dude once told me Im already cut i just wanna be big and he flexes his tricepts. i was like wtf u serios he only went once to the gym amd never seen him back again ever


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 22, 2012)

the gym itself that is suppose to open at 10 but no one gets there to open the door untill 11


----------



## Colestar (Jan 22, 2012)

ripped64 said:


> Mine has to be when people use DB or bb and when they are done the weight is just left on the bar or off the racks. So iI have to search around the gym for a damn DB.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


 

Yup!!! I despise this as well. What I really love, is when people (usually young dudes) have 3 sets of dumbells sitting all around them in the middle of peak hours. The gym closest to where I live, only has 1 set of lower weight dumb bells so I will usually walk up behind them and stare them down in the mirror


----------



## MyK (Jan 22, 2012)

I just boil with hate every time I enter the gym.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jan 22, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> neither does the guy walking around with Imaginary Lat Syndrome.


----------



## Colestar (Jan 22, 2012)

MyK said:


> I just boil with hate every time I enter the gym.


 

HA!!! That cracks me up


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jan 22, 2012)

i hate when highschool kids have a circle jerk in the middle of the gym usually around a bench, and all they do is look around for jerked guys and hot ass, wtf?  and please wear some god damn shirts that fit, yes that XS makes you look huge, but when you lift a weight no one should see your ass crack or happy trail and/or belly button. 

when your patiently waiting for a machine while on another close by machine, eyeballing the shit out of it hoping the guy leaves soon, as he does, then you start to walk over there and some motherfucker just has a spontaneous thought to just use that same fucking machine.

or women that are clearly fat and ugly wearing spandex and half shirts..

or when your clearly using a machine someone comes up and asks "are you almost done" ......   "NO!" why don't you go practice falling down, ill be there in a minute.

or people that just drop plate weights on the ground for people to pick up and trip over...

spitting in the water fountain

people who think your huge so they try to be friends with you..


----------



## njd84 (Jan 23, 2012)

My gym is pretty good now and when I'm there i'm in my own world and couldn't care about anyone else.  But one thing I hate, smelly people.  Whether you smell awful or there are these guys who smell like a french whore house and make the whole gym smell like an abercrombie.  Gives me a headache.

Also another thing I hate(hate it in clubs, or when people are inside).  Dudes who wear sunglasses in the gym.  My old gym had a guy, and the other day I saw a guy wearing them while he works out.  WTF usually I don't care but that was to far.  Useless he is stevie wonder sunglasses are not needed in doors.


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think sloppy weight restacking / re-racking, or not is what drives me the most nuts. I am regrowing my big toenail for the second time in 2 yrs because someone put a 25 lb plate on the edge of the peg on the smith machine where it got accidently touched and knocked onto my poor toe, just centimeters away from causing nerve damage and fucking up $15K worth of pins & restructuring I had done as part of bunion surgery several years ago.

When people leave shit laying out where you can't find what you need (e.g. a complete set of 20 lb Dbs) or where it can be tripped over, or you have to drag 45 lb plates across the room to get anything worth lifting on the leg press. There's a certain amount of etiquette I expect to just keep the gym safe & useable. But its just really a big thing w/ me. It says you are too lazy, and apparently too weak, to strip your weights and put your shit back. It throws my whole universe out of alignment and pisses me off. I typically put back an average of 300 lb in weights by the end of any given night in the gym.

The best night ever, a TRAINER left a 40 lb straight bar sitting in the middle of the walk-thru area between the DBs/benches and the machines. I happened to be watching this guy w/ his client, and was blown away when he started walking away, leaving that thing sitting in the middle of the floor. For one brief moment I thought about waiting until he looked this way and then choreographing a big dramatic wipeout on that bar and making like I broke half my body and was going to sue the living shit out of the gym. For one brief moment.....


----------



## Madmann (Jan 24, 2012)

MyK said:


> I just boil with hate every time I enter the gym.


 
Yep.


----------



## GMO (Jan 24, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> The best night ever, a TRAINER left a 40 lb straight bar sitting in the middle of the walk-thru area between the DBs/benches and the machines. I happened to be watching this guy w/ his client, and was blown away when he started walking away, leaving that thing sitting in the middle of the floor. For one brief moment I thought about waiting until he looked this way and then choreographing a big dramatic wipeout on that bar and making like I broke half my body and was going to sue the living shit out of the gym. For one brief moment.....



...That would have been epic!


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 24, 2012)

I got another one.. this is real life! BAHAHAHAHAHA. Watch the poor trainer....






YouTube Video











WARRIOR MASTER!


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 24, 2012)

That's good stuff sassy. I'm glad you didn't trip and fall and break your toe again. Ha ha


----------



## Heart Muscle (Jan 25, 2012)

HeavyBomber said:


> Yeah not unloading your weight is it.
> 
> Two days ago I walked into the leg room and there were two big dudes squatting with 400+. I was impressed right up until they walked out leaving the bar loaded with 400+ lbs.
> 
> ...


 
Nobody ever unloads his/her weights in our gym and everybody is fine with that. 

Back on topic:

Two teenagers, dressed like a hybrid between 50 Cent and Lady Gaga.

Moron A is walking around the gym, showing off his massive 14-inch-arm to an invisible audience.
Moron B is doing oh-so-cheat-and-almost-back-extensions-curls at the preacher curl machine. 
Moron A, shouting: How much?!?!!!
Moron B, shouting back: Thirty?!!!! (in kilos = 66 pounds)
Moron A: Weak bitch!!! (keeps walking around the gym, still showing of his massive 14-incher).
Moron B: Roaaarghghgh!!?!!?! (keeps working his lower back on the curl machine)

I was taking a break from heavy dips and almost fell off the bench.
Holy moly...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 25, 2012)

3 things drive me nuts
1- so I know all the ladies in the gym... I charm and flirt with pretty much all women. its just the only way I know how to communicate with such an odd gender... the dudes that leave the smith press machine packed results in the ladies coming up to me to ask me to strip the machine down. I always go and help if I see them struggling. now I get an invitation to help. most of the time its no big deal but if im amped up, right song on the ipod, readly to get under some weight and then the hot piece of ass comes up to me and asks me for help... it messes up my process. 
2- high school kids in groups clowning around. I was that kid once apon a time.
3- people asking me for the special sauce. yeah I juice- but I dont deal. 

bonus
hot women in tight clothes. dont get me wrong I like looking but it can be distracting.  great for cardio though..


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone that tries to socialize with me. Sounds bad but it's true. Just want to listen to my music, lift,  and GTFO.


----------



## Heart Muscle (Jan 25, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Anyone that tries to socialize with me. Sounds bad but it's true. Just want to listen to my music, lift, and GTFO.


 
Where have the all the good times ((of old school bodybuilding)) gone?
Bodybuilding is a team sport!  

Pumping Iron - Training Segment - YouTube


----------



## Cork (Jan 25, 2012)

I hate when I strap in for my heavy set of dead lifts and I get an itch on my nose.


----------



## Tarheel25 (Jan 25, 2012)

Worse than the fat guys acting big are the long-sleeve T wearers.  You know, the ones that are a soft 190-200lbs and walk around trying to act like they got an "athlete's" build and the sleeves hide the fact they are just soft.

Also used to have a buddy I lifted with that every time a hot girl walked by when I was lifting would loudly and needlessly critique my form ("make sure to really pinch in on those flies bro...that's better" ) or ask if I needed help getting the rep up, like he was trying to establish that he was the expert and I was a newb (used to piss the hell outta me).  

And the guys that think just body weight = strength.  I used to be a lightweight rower which meant at 6'2" I had to be under 160.  I lifted for 4 years but stayed 160 (our lifts were more designed for gaining strength/endurance rather than mass/weight since we didn't have much body weight to work with; 4x15+, 3x45 sets, etc).  Obviously I wasn't a body builder but was about as strong/ripped as I could be with that build and damn fit (~5-7% body fat).  I couldn't count the number of times I'd get stare downs from the Long Sleeve crowd or BS like "oh how can you possibly lift more than me, I got like 40lbs on you".  I can understand sneering from guys who are legit built but couldn't stand it from guys who the only difference between me and them was 15% body fat.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 25, 2012)

This thread comes up about every 3 months.  But it's fun and we all need to vent:   

ILS
Young douches in training running around in groups of fucking 4 laughing and playing around on equipment.  
Of course curling in the squat rack
Sweaty fucks with no towel
Fucks that don't rack their weight 
yes, fucks that workout right in front of the fucking DB rack.  
smith machine 1/4 squatters. Hell any quarter squatter.
Those fucks that come in and do off the wall shit and think they are cool.  stacking up 45's to put your hands on to do pushups, shadow boxing or "I take martial arts look at me now" type moves, crazy ass hanging from the pull up bar ab-bullshit.  Fuck outta here bro!
Fucks who stop to talk in front of equipment. 'koutta here!  
Fucks that ask for advice knowing they aren't gonna take it.
Fucks who always say..."good genetics" How about eat and workout good for a few fucking years or a decade!  
Fucks who think everyone is on aas
Fucks who swear they aren't on aas but you know they are.


----------



## MyK (Jan 26, 2012)

wow. your style has flipped. are you still writing?


----------



## ryan_n21 (Jan 26, 2012)

People taking pictures of themselves on their iphones as they work out.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 26, 2012)

Cork said:


> I hate when I strap in for my heavy set of dead lifts and I get an itch on my nose.



Yes. Or a bead of sweat develops on your eyebrow.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jan 26, 2012)

When assholes squat in the curl rack !


----------



## coolhandjames (Jan 26, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> This thread comes up about every 3 months.  But it's fun and we all need to vent:
> 
> ILS
> Young douches in training running around in groups of fucking 4 laughing and playing around on equipment.
> ...




Jesus dude.... looks like you should start a home gym


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 26, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> when assholes squat in the curl rack !



rolflmfao


----------



## AspiringBB216 (Jan 26, 2012)

1. Poor form with heavy weight!!!!!!

2. People who don't put equipment away. (Saw an older man who likes to bench with the bar and a 10 on each side and some kid left 225 on the straight bar, had to go help the man take it off.)

3. People who do like 10+ sets on the preacher curl, bench, squat rack etc. And walk around the entire Gym between sets.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 26, 2012)

The girl next to me on the treadmill with no bra on...


----------



## senior316 (Jan 26, 2012)

My paradise of plate pounding is an Anytime Fitness, located in one of those strip mall things, that being said...here we go. > 1. the bakery next door fills the gym with ridiculous smells of sweetness that has actually made me hungry enough to stop, go next door and come back to workout with donut holes. >2. guys nearly twice my size, 15 yrs younger, lifting half the weight that I do, fucking around, in my way and wasting the air that I could be breathing on my next rep. >3. the same forementioned asswipes posing in front of the dumbells that I want and they can only dream of using. >4. My gym only has bells to 100lbs, and I have to bring my own tape in to attach more plates to them!>5. The lil 22yr old bobbleheaded brunette blueballing babe that has to come and ask me to check her squat or pulldown form every week.


----------



## senior316 (Jan 26, 2012)

ryan_n21 said:


> People taking pictures of themselves on their iphones as they work out.


^^^ had one go through a huge elaborate prbly 10 min setup process to video himself with his iphone for one huge rep of 225 @ a 1/4 rep in the squat!


----------



## Big G (Jan 26, 2012)

Cork said:


> I hate when I strap in for my heavy set of dead lifts and I get an itch on my nose.



 Funny.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 26, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Jesus dude.... looks like you should start a home gym



Yea no shit.  Trust me I would If I had the space.  I'm totally tired of the gym.  I do like it for business opportunity though.  Other than that fuck it.  I would rather be at home with my shirt off with the music blasting with no headphones.


----------



## strongrunbox (Jan 27, 2012)

I _always_ re-rack my weight plates.
I don't walk around like I'm hot shit.
I _always_ check out the girls, but _never _hit on them.
I don't grunt, though if you're puttin' up the the weight, I think you've got an OK.
I'll wipe down a bench if I sweat on it.
I'll ask to work in between people's sets.

Though I've often committed a grave sin.  I lift in front of the DB rack.  That's _never_ going to happen again.


----------



## MyK (Jan 27, 2012)

AspiringBB216 said:


> 1. Poor form with heavy weight!!!!!!
> 
> 2. People who don't put equipment away. (Saw an older man who likes to bench with the bar and a 10 on each side and some kid left 225 on the straight bar, had to go help the man take it off.)
> 
> 3. People who do like 10+ sets on the preacher curl, bench, squat rack etc. *And walk around the entire Gym between sets*.



I do that - go for a minute walk between sets - good technique for consistent rest periods if you ask me.


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 27, 2012)

little guys with invisible lats syndrome


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 28, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> I _always_ re-rack my weight plates.
> I don't walk around like I'm hot shit.
> I _always_ check out the girls, but _never _hit on them.
> I don't grunt, though if you're puttin' up the the weight, I think you've got an OK.
> ...



Alright, Lesson learned. haha


----------



## katielead130 (Jan 28, 2012)

when people talk to me in the middle of my workout!!! either grab me on the way in or way out...do not interrupt me! lol


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2012)

I did not read this thread but my biggest pet peeve is when someone just hops on  machine I am using!


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Jan 28, 2012)

guys that insist on boxing Casper the Friendly Ghost in the mirrors thinking they are badass


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

ldyzluvdis06 said:


> guys that insist on boxing Casper the Friendly Ghost in the mirrors thinking they are badass


 
Picking up dumbbells all the time does get pretty boring.


----------



## senior316 (Jan 28, 2012)

and the youngsters who insist on mixing whatever powdered creation up at the fucking water fountain instead of in the bathroom sink 10 feet away. or the other bastards who know exactly what pair of dumbells I'm going to use next and take them to do push ups with


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 28, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> fat people who think they're "big" because their arms are 19" FAT, people who throw the dumbells after their lift as if to say "LOOK AT ME, YES! THOSE WERE 60LB DUMBELLS BIIIIITCH", cell phone talkers, & the loud grunters


 hahah i know a kid like this. his a fat fucker and he always talks about "getting back in shape" and i laugh and think bro ive know u for 5 years and youve always been a fat fuck. even with the super fucked up werd hgh cycle you do.


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2012)

Makes me nuts when some one puts either his cigarette or joint out in my beer...........


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes and the sloppy illogical re-racking of weights...


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 29, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The fat dude who tried to tell me how I should lift and how to eat.
> He also said his uncle used to be able to do 800x10 on the bench, and one time the bar snapped in half....



Hate when that happens


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2012)

ldyzluvdis06 said:


> guys that insist on boxing Casper the Friendly Ghost in the mirrors thinking they are badass



At Snap Fitness, some fat fuck guy who seemed to have a mild case of downs syndrome use to kick box in front of the squat rack. He would sometimes kick the bar that was racked. Other times he would try to talk to me even though I had my headphones on. I would point to my ear to give him the signal that I wasn't interested in his bullshit. He eventuality got the point when I had to get rude, and then spent the next 6 months getting dirty looks every time I passed him, but I didn't give a fuck.


----------



## icarus (Jan 30, 2012)

people that dont squat and wear tight shirts piss me off.


----------



## Cork (Jan 30, 2012)

I hate when there isn't a mirror available for me to look in when I'm getting my curl on.


----------



## benchingover500 (Jan 30, 2012)

having a crossed eyed dude stare at me for too long & wondering what the hell he's staring for.  I am tempted to ask him so he'll mind his own business.


----------



## henryforde (Jan 30, 2012)

Definately when someone jumps on to the equipment i've been waiting ages to use..so annoying!


----------



## MyK (Jan 30, 2012)

sometimes I zone out and daydream about bashing peoples skulls in with a 45lb plate.


----------



## bjg (Jan 30, 2012)

there is guy and his girlfriend always kissing and smooching and with the look like he is the only one who can get such a girl... she does not work out she just sits and wait for her hero and flirts with him.


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 30, 2012)

MyK said:


> sometimes I zone out and daydream about bashing peoples skulls in with a 45lb plate.



Damn, I thought that was just me. LOL


----------



## Getbig2 (Jan 30, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> fat people who think they're "big" because their arms are 19" FAT, people who throw the dumbells after their lift as if to say "LOOK AT ME, YES! THOSE WERE 60LB DUMBELLS BIIIIITCH", cell phone talkers, & the loud grunters



^^^^^x2 hell yeah! I hate this too! They walk around with a big chest acting like they are swole!! Lol, 

Also fat dudes just wearing wifebeaters and leaving all there damn grease and sweat all over the machines or flat bench!! F'in clean up and wipe down after use b'iatch!


----------



## juiceforbrkfst (Jan 31, 2012)

Seeing the same skinny guys year in year out, still talking on their cell phones, still skinny as fuck. And lately its been one of the trainers at my gym who is an NPC competitor, keeps coming over for a bullshit session, I'm like come on dude, you of all people should know not to keep me from my sets!


----------



## GMO (Jan 31, 2012)

This thread appears every few months, and my answer is always the same:

Curls in the squat rack, or any exercise that can be done without a rack.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 31, 2012)

When one of the lady trainers takes the pink dumbbells for her client just as I am getting ready to use them. Fucking makes me crazy!!!!

Seriously, have a new one that others have mentioned. I am back to the gym after surgery and was doing incline dumbbell bench and this guys starts doing side laterals directly in front on me, maybe 2 feet. He's an older man, maybe 65-70. When he was done, I asked him if he could move down a bit and he said, no, this is my spot. One of the nice older ladies who I think was his wife came over and told him he needed to move. She whispered something in his ear, and he apologized. I've always been nice to her and it paid off.


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 31, 2012)

Great contributions *GMO* and *Anabolic*. Ettiquete in the gym boys, that' all I'm asking. If people would just think or ask someone before doing something stupid. Sometimes I find it is my job to put little shits in their place when they screw up in my gym - Then I'm just the grumpy asshole, I like that!


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 31, 2012)

i love doing everything that i read about in here at gyms that i dont normaly go to when i get free passes,i use the bench as a resting place. i walk in front og the mirror and flex my 9inch arms right in front of you while ur curling in the mirror. I like to walk around the locker room completely naked and also do the captian morgan pose uncomfterably close to you while you clean up and tell you how u should diet and train the whole time im oding this im talking on phone way louder then anyone should be talking on a phone.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 31, 2012)

_Herd of Bucks _ workouts....Not the buddy system...not,"hey man, can you spot me on this"....No, those young Jackasses who think its cool to work out in groups of three or four, hanging out in one area, switching out every possible rope, grip, bar or handle, dragging benches all over the gym while spending more time talking than working out.

I'M OLD.....I GOTTA GET THE WORK DONE WHILE I'M IN THE GROOVE!


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 31, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> _Herd of Bucks _workouts....Not the buddy system...not,"hey man, can you spot me on this"....No, those young Jackasses who think its cool to work out in groups of three or four, hanging out in one area, switching out every possible rope, grip, bar or handle, dragging benches all over the gym while spending more time talking than working out.


  cant say i havnt done this one a few times


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol


----------



## psyxxx (Feb 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> People who hop on a bench or machine without making sure someone is done. I usually just go back to the machine and lean on it or stand there and make them uncomfortable.
> 
> A simple "is anyone using this?" usually gets the job done.



I do this! 
Especially if someone's not unloaded the bar after they've finished or something, and I want to use the equipment they've been using - 
I stand there until they've finished their set, then they usually ask - 
"do you wanna use this?"

I say "No, I was wondering if you've finished with X-piece of equipment"

"oh yeah, ..." half the time they'll get the message and offer to unload it, 
it's when they totally don't get the fact that you should CLEAR UP AFTER YOURSELF that annoys me!


----------



## GMO (Feb 1, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> When one of the lady trainers takes the pink dumbbells for her client just as I am getting ready to use them. Fucking makes me crazy!!!!



Me too man, that shit's just mean brother...just mean!


I wish gyms were like in Arnold's day when you could train shirtless and really see the development.  Plus it would scare off all of the people who load up 10's on the bar and curl in MY squat rack.


----------



## PressuringChival (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 1, 2012)

Cork said:


> I hate when I strap in for my heavy set of dead lifts and I get an itch on my nose.



ROTFLMAO!!!!  I HATE that shit.


----------



## johnniejr243 (Feb 1, 2012)

I hate it when guys where under armor that's so tight you can see there roles!


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 2, 2012)

People d
Standing around doing nothing but talking stfu and lift


Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## natural1 (Feb 3, 2012)

My training partner! suddenly deciding to tell me about his sons achevments at football wile im gearing up 4 a big set..... sSShhhhhh


----------



## MrSlave (Feb 3, 2012)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> Sent from Tebows asshole
> using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenjunky (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate people doing 60lb curls either in the squat rck or just with a bar they took from a bench when they could've used the preloaded bars. If your curling anything below 135 you don't need the 7' bar. That and the fucking talkers, it's a gym not Facebook. But I'm glad I workout out at home now I think I actually get better workouts having to pick my weights up from the floor for any exercise and put them down gently cuz it's an apartment and has wood floors.


----------



## ct67_72 (Feb 3, 2012)

I was at the gym tuesday. The kid next to me is doing flat dumbell bench. With 60lb dumbells. on his last sets, he basicslly came down to the bottom of the press and just threw them down. 
repetedly. 
I was doing seated shoulder presses with 80s and i managed to put them down quietly. 
No one is impressed with you throwing 60lb dumbells around from the flat bench.
But it pisses me off when i grab them to curl and the heads are falling off or fucking loose


----------



## jimm (Feb 6, 2012)

People who wear tshirt 10 times to small for them!! 


And also people who Don't use proper form there's this dude at my gym he must be easy 6ft something arms like spaghetti total pigeon chest skinny mo fo! Goes to the squat rack puts on 100kgs and continues to squat no more then half way down shout things like "lightweight" in between sets then adds more weight and continues to do squats with even less ROM I was so close to just saying something.. I think it's the fact he's grunting like fuck and shouting Ronnie colman quotes that annoy me!


----------



## unclem (Feb 6, 2012)

talking to me during a heavy set asking how long it took me to get big. lift and youll see dam..........


----------



## Cork (Feb 6, 2012)

The workers at my gym are pretty lazy.  I guess my biggest pet peeves are with them.  Cables and pulleys not being maintained, not enough oil, too much friction.  DB heads falling off like ct67 72 said.  Torn bench covers, dirt EVERYWHERE.  Mirrors with dried spittle on them in front of the squat racks.  DB racks all out of order, weight stacks all piled together.  Not to mention no goddamn exhaust fan in the bathroom.  Some fat guy is dropping a nuclear bomb in there every time I walk in.


----------



## ct67_72 (Feb 6, 2012)

Cork said:


> DB racks all out of order,


forgot about that one. While the kid throwing 60s on the floow was inbetween sets, and I was looking for 70's to shoulder press with, I rearranged all the dumbells to their proper place. Looked like he may have had soemthing to do with it so i did it as loudly as possibly while staring him down.


----------



## carmineb (Feb 6, 2012)

GMO said:


> Me too man, that shit's just mean brother...just mean!
> 
> 
> I wish gyms were like in Arnold's day when you could train shirtless and really see the development. Plus it would scare off all of the people who load up 10's on the bar and curl in MY squat rack.


 

no shit  or just because a trainer is helping someone with plyo, they think they can take over anything in their way....  including u sometimes.....

I bring a towel with me to the gym, I do spray down and I do use paper wipes for equipment when I need to but I love my towel to wipe my face or whatnot, i also LOVE to wear the spaghetti strape tshirts (like the one in my avatar)  yes, if I am doing legs, i wear shorts, i want to see the muscles I am working out, when I do back chest or shoulders, i wear the spaghetti straps.  I aint bragging , I just getting myself in the zone.

big pet peeve is NOT finding dumbells where they ought to be cuz some douche wants to go down a rack but cant do it in front of the rack, he takes 2-3 sized weights, then does a set, dissappears for a while  or the guy who doesnt strip his fucking bars and i am waiting for a the squat rack or for a machine or for a bench and like an asshole, i wait and no one is using it cuz the last asshole left it full.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 6, 2012)

1.People who sit there and talk to you when you have your EarPhones In!!! Stop talking to me! I'm raging! I mean I'm focused! What's wrong with you??? 
2.People who stop using a machine and only feel they are "rested" and ready to use the machine again ONCE you walk over and start your set "I'm using that still bro"
Ohhh are you? Then why the hell did you walk away huh? Huh? Tell me???? Ahhhhhh
Okay Therapy completed
*Gets Off Couch*


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 7, 2012)

Shallow chicks in the gym that only want me for my body and not my amazing personality.


----------



## charley (Feb 7, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> Shallow chicks in the gym that only want me for my body and not my amazing personality.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 7, 2012)

The biggest one is a group of people occupying a rack/bench and doing more talking than lifting. That's followed closely by a group of people occupying multiple racks when they're clearly all together.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a new pet peeve. 
I hate the lazy bastages that have four or five 10-kilo or 5-kilo plates on each side of their bar, which means when the gym is busy there aren't enough of them for everyone else.  Very soon I'll add plate-swapping to my anti-annoyance repertoire, along with walking in front of the guy doing dumbbell curls right in front of the dumbbell rack, standing in the squat rack while someone's trying to do curls, and sitting on the bench next to the guy who won't let anyone work in.


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 8, 2012)

I think I'm the only person at my gym who does 3, hell more than 1 set of anything.  What training routine is it that does one set of everything in the gym?


----------



## rage racing (Feb 8, 2012)

Put the fu king phone down and stop texting while I am waiting to use the machine your sitting on. Either start lifting or get the fuck outta my way...........I'm in the zone chief.


----------



## mlc308 (Feb 8, 2012)

1. Body builders thinking they are the shit just because they are cut/toned... wake the fuck up people.  I bench 705, squat 900, and dead 865 on my max 1 rep... what can you do bitch? 
2. People who don't use the squat rack, occupy every other bit of space in the gym, and then get pissy when a guy is stuck doing curls in the squat rack because every other pos in the gym thinks they need 10 pieces of equipment and 20 feet of space around them at once.  
3.  Guys thinking they are hard just because they train often.  Serve 5 years like me and then maybe you can talk some shit, until then.. back off or i'll skull fuck you. 
4.  Guys that are more worried about smell, look, or other guy's workouts than just going in and getting the job done.


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 8, 2012)

mlc308 said:


> 3.  Guys thinking they are hard just because they train often.  _*Serve 5 years like me *_and then maybe you can talk some shit, until then.. back off or i'll skull fuck you.




You did 5 years in prison?


----------



## ThreeGigs (Feb 9, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> You did 5 years in prison?



No, he was a waiter. You get some serious delts pressing those trays overhead.


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 9, 2012)

Back in the day there were signs all over the gym - "YOUR MAMA DON'T WORK HERE; PUT YOU SHIT BACK!" Those signs worked! Now we have signs that say "Please re-rack your weights when done. Thank You". Yeah - that's gonna work!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 9, 2012)

People who lift SUPER LIGHT and don't re-rack their weights....I mean come on it's already embarassing enough, rack your little 5s and 10s!!


----------

